# RAISER LLC DEBITING MY ACCT $60 A MONTH? FOR WHAT?



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

All anyone ever told me was that I bring the tools (car, smart phone) and be a decent driver, and UBER would keep about 25% of my gross. OK, seemed fair. But now I look over my bank statement and see that I am being charged about $60 last month and this month. They could not actually take out the money as I had none in my account! So now what? Are they going to hit me up for $120 without warning? Will it go on all year with interest and I'll owe them maybe more than I make?
Please, some-one, explain this....


----------



## SunnySonya (Oct 18, 2016)

How does the charge appear on your bank account. 
Pretty sure uber can't debit your account, only deposit.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you email worthless Uber support to check into it? There's nothing that anyone here can do as we don't have access to each other's accounts.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you ever have an Uber phone? $60 sounds like the Uber phone charge...


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

It sounds like you aren't giving us enough information.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Consider yourself lucky. They took blood from the last guy who didn't pay up by now.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh, I think I figured it out.... Let's just forget this entire thread!


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Nope....inquiring minds want to know. Someone else may be in a similar boat, using the search tool, find this, and the answer is "never mind". Not too helpful


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> Oh, I think I figured it out.... Let's just forget this entire thread!


Not so fast grasshopper! What was the charge to your account?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Not so fast grasshopper! What was the charge to your account?


Almost like playing the "you're getting warmer game". You're getting warm, you're getting warmer, you're getting hot, you're on fire!!! Oh, wait a minute. I forgot where I put it. Never mind, you're ice cold.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ya can't blackout now, what was it?!


----------



## CThorns (Jun 12, 2018)

That was what he was paid for driving for Uber most likely....lol  It was a credit not a debit I would guess...but what do I know eh?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

CThorns said:


> That was what he was paid for driving for Uber most likely....lol  It was a credit not a debit I would guess...but what do I know eh?


No, you are quite right. I was new to Uber and under tremendous stress. Lots of unpaid and pending bills that I saw no way to pay. That day, almost 2 years ago, I misread my bank statement. And freaked out.....

I still freak out, but I don't make the same mistake twice (usually ).


----------



## CThorns (Jun 12, 2018)

oops...noob looking at posts from 2 yrs ago and thinking they are still relevant....sorry about that


----------

